# R4iTT 3DS Custom Box Art



## SaulMarroquin (Mar 24, 2012)

I got an R4iTT 3DS and I decided to make a custom box art for it. Some notes real quick though:
- I put Rareware in there because it looks unprofessional without it, plus, I LOVE Rareware! (Banjo-Kazooie)
- The "s2" Logo in the back is my logo. It's mostly known for my YouTube channel, though. "s" stands for supagoku and "2" stands for 2, lol. supagokuman2!
- I originally used the Legend Of Zelda Ocarina of Time 3D box art for this.
I actually printed this and I use it. I'll upload a pic once I get a camera lol xD

NOTE: I'm using my Facebook account for GBATemp, so that is why my username is not supagokuman2 nor do I have the logo as my avatar.


----------



## emmanu888 (Jun 15, 2012)

lol thats awesome maybe you should do one for the scds two


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 15, 2012)

emmanu888 said:


> lol thats awesome maybe you should do one for the scds two



I was about to suggest that when I saw the thread title.

It looks pretty neat!
To bad it's for an R4.

edit:
Maybe you should do a little less background screenshots with the text and remove the Ninty logo's (atleast replace them with homebrew icons and homebrew logo's)
It looks pretty amazing none the less.


----------

